# Docking Q!



## secuono (Apr 3, 2012)

When is a lamb too old to dock?
What do you give them before you dock? 
What do you give them if they start getting sick or something after the docking?

I'm thinking of docking my 3wk lambs. Waited because I didn't want to do it at all, plus they were so small. The twins will be 2wks, but they are still too frail and iffy to stress them what so ever. 

Gotta redo the CDT, so I'll give them that before the band is put on and then a couple weeks later for their booster. 

I bought penicillin, would I use that if things to awry?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 3, 2012)

We normally dock at a day or two old. Latest I would recommend docking with the elastrator would be no more than one month old. Especially since nerve endings and muscle have had more time to develop in the tail (which is part of the reason why people dock tails within the first week). If they're more tan a month old, I would recommend a vet surgically remove it or use a hot docker (which cuts the tail off and cauterizes the blood vessels at the same time to minimize bleeding).

We don't give them anything before we dock. Some people give tetanus antitoxin (_not_ toxoid).

We've never had any post-docking issues. Lambs are completely fine afterwards...no infections, diseases, or other issues (but for the first 10-20 minutes they are a bit slow...but after that they return to normal).

Penicillin is an antibiotic and would only work if there's a bacterial infection that results from the docking.


----------



## secuono (Apr 4, 2012)

Went ahead and put the band on all of them. Used the point on their butt bones as a key, since they are so furry, small and I couldn't see any different on the underside. But it's just a touch longer than the more technical way of doing it. Two were like "wtf is touching mah bum??" And they were kicking w/their back feet, but they soon got over it. 

When do you castrate? Going to use the same bander.


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 5, 2012)

Normally we castrate within the first one or two weeks. I did castrate my wether, Paulie, when he was exactly three weeks old because that's the day his testes descended...and it's sooo much easier to castrate like that so you know you got both of them and you don't have to worry about them going back up into the body when you're castrating them.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Apr 5, 2012)

I like to castrate at an older age...around 8 weeks or so.  There's no bony tissue to go through (like with tails), so it's not as hard on them, and I like to see some good growth and evaluate them better.


----------



## secuono (Apr 6, 2012)

I'll wait for 8wks, too then. Don't want to over load them with all this stuff too soon. Felt something in the older lambs, but not the twins yet. I LOVE how they just lay still when you hold them...so cool.


----------

